# Looking for Sales Reps



## matrixoutdoors (Feb 19, 2011)

Matrix Outdoors is a new company located in Michigan. We are looking for sales rep's to cover the Ohio, Indiana, Illinois, Wisconsin, Missouri, Pennsylvania, New York, Kentucky, Minnesota. If you have any questions feel free to leave a message.


----------



## swampbuck08 (Sep 6, 2008)

what do you sell?


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

Yep what is it.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

I would be interested if there was a tad more info provided. I am in Missouri BTW.


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

shoot me a pm with some info, thanks


----------



## purcels1 (Apr 10, 2008)

What is product/service?


----------



## slnk311 (Nov 29, 2010)

pm me please


----------



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

pm me also


----------



## customarrows (Mar 25, 2008)

Sent you a PM... Have not heard back yet.


----------



## Bill493 (Oct 15, 2010)

Guessing that you guys already done this, but this is what I found on-line:

Company Overview	
Matrix Outdoors' mission is to produce products that work! We want our customers to know what they are purchasing each time they put their hands on one of our bottles: FRESH DEER SCENT THAT WORKS! We have spent several years developing scents that have been tested in the field with great results. During your next trip into the field bring along any of our products to produce the results that you have been waiting for.

Products:	
Right Time-Doe Estrus, My Girl, One-To-One Single Doe Estrus, Alpha Male, There Now-Extra HPT Doe Estrus, Bionic Buck, PB Gland


----------



## Bigtool1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Id be interested, PM me info, i live in ohio, and my cousin has a great bow shop i could help ya get in with!


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

Info please I live in north east pa . Would be interested ..


----------



## sharpstickod (Sep 3, 2010)

Im in northern Indiana....would definitely be interested, I have an archery shop.


----------

